# I wrote a song for you all



## Pikey (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi, i just found this site and i gotta say i love it already, in fact i like it to such an extent that wrote you all a song, mostly directed at the Sailing Punks. I hope you like it, it sounds a bit shit but blame the site for that (Or blame me, i dot really care).


----------

